# Jude 5 in the ESV



## larryjf (Jun 5, 2007)

I find the translation of Jude 5 in the ESV rather peculiar...

Now I want to remind you, although you once fully knew it, that *Jesus*, who saved a people out of the land of Egypt, afterward destroyed those who did not believe.

Any thoughts on the translation of "Jesus" instead of "Lord" here??


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jun 5, 2007)

According to Strong's the greek word could be given to the Messiah. However, after a review of several translations the ESV is all alone.


KJV - Jud 1:5 - I will therefore put you in remembrance, though ye once knew this, how that the Lord, having saved the people out of the land of Egypt, afterward destroyed them that believed not.
King James Version 1611, 1769


NKJV - Jud 1:5 - But I want to remind you, though you once knew this, that the Lord, having saved the people out of the land of Egypt, afterward destroyed those who did not believe.
New King James Version © 1982 Thomas Nelson


NLT - Jud 1:5 - I must remind you-and you know it well-that even though the Lord rescued the whole nation of Israel from Egypt, he later destroyed every one of those who did not remain faithful. 
Footnote:
Some manuscripts read Jesus.
New Living Translation © 1996 Tyndale Charitable Trust


NIV - Jud 1:5 - Though you already know all this, I want to remind you that the Lord delivered his people out of Egypt, but later destroyed those who did not believe.


Footnote:
Some early manuscripts Jesus
New International Version © 1973, 1978, 1984 International Bible Society


ESV - Jud 1:5 - Now I want to remind you, although you once fully knew it, that Jesus, who saved a people out of the land of Egypt, afterward destroyed those who did not believe.


Footnote:
Some manuscripts although you fully knew it, that the Lord who once saved
The Holy Bible, English Standard Version © 2001 Crossway Bibles


NASB - Jud 1:5 - Now I desire to remind you, though you know all things once for all, that the Lord, after saving a people out of the land of Egypt, subsequently destroyed those who did not believe. 
New American Standard Bible © 1995 Lockman Foundation


RSV - Jud 1:5 - Now I desire to remind you, though you were once for all fully informed, that he who saved a people out of the land of Egypt, afterward destroyed those who did not believe.
Revised Standard Version © 1947, 1952.


ASV - Jud 1:5 - Now I desire to put you in remembrance, though ye know all things once for all, that the Lord, having saved a people out of the land of Egypt, afterward destroyed them that believed not.
American Standard Version 1901 Info


Young - Jud 1:5 - and to remind you I intend, you knowing once this, that the Lord, a people out of the land of Egypt having saved, again those who did not believe did destroy;
Robert Young Literal Translation 1862, 1887, 1898 Info


Darby - Jud 1:5 - But I would put you in remembrance, you who once knew all things, that the Lord, having saved a people out of [the] land of Egypt, in the second place destroyed those who had not believed.
J.N.Darby Translation 1890 Info


Webster - Jud 1:5 - I will therefore put you in remembrance, though ye once knew this, that the Lord, having saved the people out of the land of Egypt, afterward destroyed them that believed not.
Noah Webster Version 1833 Info


HNV - Jud 1:5 - Now I desire to remind you, though you already know this, that the Lord, having saved a people out of the land of Mitzrayim, afterward destroyed those who didn't believe.
Hebrew Names Version 2000 Info


----------



## dannyhyde (Jun 5, 2007)

Ah yes, Jude 5. An amazing verse with so many variant readings.

Carroll D. Osburn has dealt with this text and the variants, definitively, in my opinion, that "Jesus" is the original reading in “The Text of Jude 5.” _Biblica_ 62:1 (1981): 107–115.

Basically, there are four variant readings: “Jesus,” “Lord/the Lord,” “God,” and the strange “God Christ.”

The evidence for the reading “Jesus” is A, B, 33, 81, 88, 322, 323, 424c, 665, 915, 1241, 1739, 1739mg, 1881, 2344, pc, vg, pc co, copsa, bo, Origen, Cyril, Jerome, Bede.

Justin Martyr, also, wrote in his _Dialog_, ch. 120 the following:
"He speaks therefore in the passage relating to Judah: ‘A prince shall not fail from Judah, nor a ruler from his thighs, till that which is laid up for him come; and He shall be the expectation of the nations.’ And it is plain that this was spoken not of Judah, but of Christ. For all we out of all nations do expect not Judah, but _Jesus, who led your fathers out of Egypt_. (emphasis mine)

Not only the manuscript evidence convincing, but the previous verse (v. 4) speaks of "Jesus" as the Lord and Master.

At the end of the day, even if best reading is “Lord” or "Christ," Jude it is still make the sme point: our Lord Jesus Christ in his preincarnate state was the Redeemer of the Exodus.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jun 5, 2007)

Why do you think the ESV is the only one to translate it that way Danny?


----------



## dannyhyde (Jun 5, 2007)

James,

They've made a choice to go with the textual reading "Jesus," which, as the manuscript evidence illustrates, is well-attested.

Like I said, though, at the end of the day whether the reading is "Jesus," "Lord," or "Christ," the meaning is the same since "Jesus" is described as "Lord" and "Master" in the previous verse. It's an amazing reading that shows how Jude, or, some scribe, viewed the Old Testament: our Lord was the primary actor on the stage of redemptive history.


----------



## larryjf (Jun 5, 2007)

dannyhyde said:


> The evidence for the reading “Jesus” is A, B, 33, 81, 88, 322, 323, 424c, 665, 915, 1241, 1739, 1739mg, 1881, 2344, pc, vg, pc co, copsa, bo, Origen, Cyril, Jerome, Bede.



Thank you for that. I was wondering what the manuscript evidence was.


----------

